# Trials and Tribulations



## G3CWI (22 Oct 2015)

Having decided to see if I can achieve the VTTA time for a 25 mile TT in 2016. I went into town and bought some aerobars today. I dropped the handlebars almost as low as they will go - just one spacer left - and fitted the aerobars.

Next I headed off for a test run. I had figured out a 25 course that made use of a local 10 (J2/1). Head down and off I set. It was pretty windy, the road was very busy and the aerobars felt very wobbly. I was delayed by traffic lights (2) and cramp (2) and did not feel confident enough to use the aerobars much. My 25 came in at 1:22:40. Very slow - but there is lots of room for improvement.

Should I be eating and/or drinking something on a 25 mile TT? How much difference does a windy day make?


----------



## oldroadman (23 Oct 2015)

Don't start with bars too low, it takes flexibility exercises as well as just riding to be able to hold a proper TT position. The cramp may be extreme position related - as we get older our bodies have a way of letting us know when enough is enough. The wind will affect time, but generally aerobars are only properly effective over about 38kph, so perhaps concentrate on getting some basic work done this time of year, intervals in Q1 2016. You should not need to eat in a one hour or so race, perhaps a small amount of fluid depending on temperature. All eating should be done between 2-3 hours before the race, so your body is powering the effort, not the digestion.
Steady start, build up slowly, look around for a properly qualified coach who can help you, you'll get there. Improvement will be quite quick at first then taper down a little, just keep at it and all will eventually be well.


----------



## Cuchilo (23 Oct 2015)

Where did you cramp up ? Inside leg just above the knee ? Welcome to TT position !
I think the main thing you need to do is get used to riding in that position and then look at tweaking it to get aero .


----------



## G3CWI (23 Oct 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Where did you cramp up ? Inside leg just above the knee ? Welcome to TT position !
> I think the main thing you need to do is get used to riding in that position and then look at tweaking it to get aero .



My feet are the problem.


----------



## G3CWI (23 Oct 2015)

oldroadman said:


> but generally aerobars are only properly effective over about 38kph.



Blimey! That seems pretty fast to yield an advantage.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (26 Oct 2015)

You sound just like my mate who decided to do a hilly TT without any training! 

Get yourself a training plan that doesn't involve hammering a 25 mile course as hard as you can every training session! Practice in the TT position. Work on aerobic capacity (Vo2 Max) but not too often, aerobic threshold lots and lots and some lactate threshold stuff. 

There's copious amounts of info on how to, when, and how often to do these things, and huge threads devoted to disagreements about training methods. All will work if you're prepared to put in the effort, it's just a matter of finding what works best for you.


----------



## palinurus (26 Oct 2015)

G3CWI said:


> Should I be eating and/or drinking something on a 25 mile TT? How much difference does a windy day make?



I personally have never eaten or drunk anything on a 25, no reason why you can't take a bottle and drink some at the turn if you feel like it.

A windy day makes a lot of difference. A lot.

Given a good day and race conditions and a bit more familiarity with the tribars (and no traffic lights) you might well shave 10 minutes off!


----------



## G3CWI (31 Oct 2015)

Second run with the aero bars today. A far more enjoyable experience on quieter roads. I stayed on the aero bars for long periods. The effect is a little like having a slight tail wind: it does feel easier. I didn't push especially hard but still got lots of PBs - quite encouraging. The position will take some getting used to though. My back was sore after the ride. Given a few more excursions I can see my times tumbling quickly.


----------



## Justinslow (6 Nov 2015)

palinurus said:


> I personally have never eaten or drunk anything on a 25, no reason why you can't take a bottle and drink some at the turn if you feel like it.
> 
> A windy day makes a lot of difference. A lot.
> 
> Given a good day and race conditions and a bit more familiarity with the tribars (and no traffic lights) you might well shave 10 minutes off!


I tried to drink on a couple of 10's when I started - quickly gave up, then tried again on a 3 up team 23 mile TT - nearly died choking (as I couldn't breath and swallow at the same time) and nearly crashed, not to be recommended on shortish TT's!


----------



## HLaB (6 Nov 2015)

Most folk I know never carry a bottle on a ten but will on a twenty plus. Experiment and do what works for you.


----------



## Hacienda71 (6 Nov 2015)

Take my bottlecages of on a ten. They slow you down.


----------



## Cuchilo (6 Nov 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Take my bottlecages of on a ten. They slow you down.


Or an empty bottle fills the space and speeds you up .
I take a bottle with very little in it on a 25 mile TT just incase i need it . Never needed it but this was my first season .


----------

